# Rate your senses!



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

By senses, I mean: sight, hearing, touch, taste, smell and the sixth sense. 

I always get the feeling that we (society) generally favour sight and hearing over all the other senses, but when I was thinking which ones I would be least reluctant to give up, the choice was quite difficult because I suddenly started to appreciate all of them. With this thread, I'm interested in seeing whether my assumption in hearing and sight being the top two senses (and how many people prefer any of the other ones the most). So the question for the poll is: *Which sense is most important to you?*
Apart from this, I would also like to see you list your senses from most to least important (to you); aka - which one you would miss the most to which one is totally useless to you. Feel free to add why this particular order. And also state your personality type (it should be interesting to see whether N types differ from S types).

My order (I'm ISTP):
1) hearing (won by 0,0000001%; I love music too much and I think I would get a panic attack if I suddenly wouldn't hear anything anymore)
2) sight (lost by 0,0000001%; it is just as important to me as hearing, but I think I could deal with getting blind, if that would ever happen *knock on wood 3x*)
3) touch 
4) taste
5) smell (mine is so bad I probably wouldn't even notice if it would be gone)
6) 6th sense (on the last position because even though mine works more than well, I hate myself for never listening to it so it would be better if I wouldn't have it at all)


----------



## phantom_ecstasy (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd hate to lose either sight or hearing. I don't know how people who are blind or deaf survive! If I had to choose, though, I'd say sight is more important. It would be EXTREMELY difficult to live independently as a blind person, so:

1) sight
2) hearing
3) touch (not being able to feel could be dangerous)
4) taste, but taste and smell go together
5) smell
6) 6th sense (mine is usually correct, but it can also be very negative)

I have a feeling the replies won't differ much between Ns and Ss. Certain senses are absolutely critical, while others are less so, but maybe other Ns will prove me wrong.


----------



## BlackMoonlight (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a hard question 

I voted sight, but now I think hearing is the one I would be most devastated to lose. Music is very important to me and to lose that for the rest of my life would be horrible. Also, I think hearing is more important because one could create visuals in their head just by listening to sounds. I think that's easier than imagining sounds just by looking at images.


----------



## EllieBear (Nov 8, 2012)

Sight - because I have Sensory Processing Disorder and my vestibular system and proprioception is appalling I cannot stand up properly with my eyes shut.

Hearing - I like music, I like noise. I like hearing things while I work.

Intuition - I need my gut instinct. 

Smell - I can't imagine not being able to smell Coco Mademoiselle again!

Taste - I like cake... I like tasting said cake.

Touch - I detest being touched, I imagine it would be quite a relief.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

From the title of this thread, I thought it meant which sense do you feel is most developed, thus my response of smell 

*1)* Sight- I've recently been having trouble with my eyesight, and it's been driving me nuts. 
*2)*Taste- I get cravings, and it would absolutely depress me if I'd be eating something that I wanted and couldn't have the enjoyment of tasting it. 
*3)* Intuition
*4)* Touch
*5) *Smell- even though I like this sense a lot, it would be torture if I could smell something and not accompany that with touch/taste or sight
*6)* Hearing- I can tune things out quite well and enjoy silence. It would certainly annoy others more than it would me.

I'm still in the process of evaluating my cognitive functions, but Intuition is dominant and sensing last.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

I chose hearing. couldn't survive with out music. It would SUCK to be blind though.


----------



## chenowith (Feb 17, 2013)

1) Hearing. Communication and music. 
2) Sight. But really only because reading is important to me - I don't really understand the world in a visual way, if that makes any sense. 
3) Touch. It's just so disorienting whenever the dentist numbs my mouth: I can't imagine losing the sense of touch all over.
4) Taste. Food is the best source of comfort. 
5) Smell. For all the good smells in the world, there are plenty I'd rather never smell again.
6) Seeing dead people


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

1: Sight--I need my sight.

2: Hearing--I hear everything, but I'd rather lose hearing than sight. 

3: Smell...but I'm super sensitive to smell (mainly bad) so....

4: Touch

5: (hard as it is) taste...I'd miss it so much. dang I love food

6: sixth sense, lololol mine's nonexistent


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Sight
Hearing
Touch
Smell
Taste
Sixth sense...? :S


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

1. Sight - I start panicking whenever I lose my glasses <_<
2. Hearing - I do actually have a hard time hearing a lot and it pisses me off ;-;
3. Smell - This is bad for me too x_x
4. Taste - I am rather picky so... yeah, taste is rather a major one too
5. Touch
6. Sixth sense - Since it has 'sixth' in the title, it rightly goes here, plus I don't believe in it ¬_¬


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

Poor touch, nobody is really connected to it ... it's kind of difficult to imagine how it would be to not (physically) feel anything. I assume "congenital analgesia" (a.k.a. congenital insensitivity to pain) would be the closest thing to loosing your sense of touch. But it's interesting to see that most of us are indeed mainly attached to sight and hearing. Maybe some people who really depend on their taste/smell (like cooks or perfume makers) would vote them up ...


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

I picked hearing but now I think I should have picked touch. Without touch you can't do a shit. You can't walk, you can't pick up things etc. Everything would be like when you've slept on your arm and can't feel it anymore. 

So...

1. Touch
2. Hearing (communication)
3. Sight
4. Smell (isn't what we percieve as taste mostly smell anyway?)
5. Taste


Dunno what "sixth sense" actually is, Ni?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

1 sight = see the beauty of the world, even in silence
2 earing = love listening music and sounds in general and it's basic too for comunication
3 taste = what was life without relish sweet things and other similar delicatecies? :tongue:
4 touch 
5 smell = not so developed in me 
6 sixth sense = it's very random and I can't always count on it, on the contrary of other senses


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I think touch is kind of taken for granted, but aside from that cuddling seems to be vital to my mental health, so if I couldn't feel hugs or other affectionate touching my world would probably cumble into a black abyss. 

hearing might just have to come next just for the sake of music, because little else can transport the spirit so - I could do without hearing noises or people talking though.

the 'sixth sense' I suppose in regards to intuition about things, just having an immediate sense of what someone is like or whether you can trust something, yeah that's pretty important to me. I don't always trust my hunches about things, but without them I think I'd really feel lost.

I do love seeing beautiful things, but now that I have seen enough to paint pictures in my head, I could probably be okay with just seeing my mental images.... I try to tune out enough of the visual world as it is because of not living in an ideal place.

in some respects it might be nice not to taste things so I'd want to eat more 'healthy' stuff, but I think I probably just wouldn't eat if I couldn't taste. A lot of times I'm not really interested in eating even though I'm hungry, so a good taste adds that little extra incentive so that I actually do it. Thinking about just the texture of food in my mouth and the feeling of ingesting things is actually....really kind of gross, so taste is a vital distraction I suppose. 

I love the comfort and nostalgia that certain smells can bring, but on the whole my currently over-sensitive nose is the bane of my existance. I could certainly give up the few nice smells if it meant I'd never have to get a headache from someone's perfume, or be distracted by all the random unimportant whiffs of stuff floating on the air currents (like I really need to know the air is currently drifting this way from the direction of that bookshelf with the (plain) candle on it - mm wax and book-dust, nice but hardly necessary to my existance).


----------



## wormy (Feb 14, 2013)

1. Sight: We live in a visual world. You can anticipate this will be the most popular answer because it's the hardest to live without.
2. Touch: How else could you feel what your body was communicating to you? I would probably have burned off several body parts by now without it.
3. Hearing: Just because the last 3 are either trivial or are not even a thing.
4. Taste: At one point in time, this would have been essential to survival. Now I have my food packaged and checked out and sold to me in a grocery store.
5. Smell: For similar reasons to taste.
6. Sixth Sense: Because no.

Hmmm, after writing this out, I kind of think touch might be more important than sight. It would definitely be the most difficult combination to live without.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

i chose touch, because i honestly don't know how you would function unable to feel things? wouldn't that essentially be paralysis? i mean, deaf and blind people, while they have it pretty hard, can still somewhat function in today's society and are adapted to their situation. and while we personally cannot imagine our lives without things like music/art (and especially myself, i have a huge appreciation for it) a person who has never experienced those things can't really miss them that much. but being unable to feel? that sounds pretty difficult, and dangerous. our sense of touch exists for a reason, to warn our body when it is experiencing damage. without a sense of feeling, we could very well be killing ourselves and not even know it. i think it would be the most disabling to live without feeling. without a sense of touch, we are numb, disconnected from our very own bodies. that's why i would consider it the hardest to live without.


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

1. Sight 
2. Touch
3. Hearing
4. Smell
5. Taste
6. Sixth sense


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

I chose hearing first because singing/music is my passion. However I think as far as what's most important to survive I'd choose touch. I think it should have waaay more votes honestly.


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

1) Touch. (The only sense I've ever temporarily lost. Scary as shit. I lost all feeling below the bottom half of my chest after getting hypothermia because I went wading in a swamp in the middle of nowhere. I couldn't walk for more than a few feet without my feet not obeying me. I value it so much more now. Useful for extreme sports purposes mainly.)
2) Sight. (I see beauty almost everywhere. Sometimes I find myself stopping to look at the horizon more than once in a day. I'm also an artist, so it'd be pretty hard to function without it. And how the hell could I mountain bike blind? Goes arm in arm with touch, really.)
3) Hearing. (I'm addicted to music, but most people talk too much shit, so I'm sort of unsure bout that one.)
5) Taste. (I'm bored of eating in general right now. But I still indulge in things like cake/chocolate/ice cream etc pretty frequently, so it'd be nice if it stayed at my disposal.)
5) Smell. (Nothing good about it springs to mind, apart from a few scents which I rarely come across.)
6) Sixth Sense. (It could save my life one day, but it won't, because I never listen to it. I find it extremely hard to tell myself that I should simply ignore everything I can sense and analyse in my mind, to go and listen to an intangible feeling I can't even explain.)


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

-For me sixth sense plays important role in my life ,I somehow know about the people and situations before hand ,that prevents me from taking wrong decisions in life.
-second comes sight because world is a beautiful place with so many fascinating landscapes and people.
-third is touch, to feel the textures and patterns is a wonderful feeling.
-smell 
-taste 
-Hearing


----------

